# Email warning



## Kadee (Dec 10, 2014)

I received an email today which looked like a geniune letter from eBay and maybe it's an old scam but it's the first time I have encountered this one. The email claimed my account had been suspended due to the fact my account details were       in correct, I spelt a rat and decided to log onto my eBay account to check my inbox ,but was unable to because it kept coming up wrong password
Anyway I phoned eBay and they informed me the email,was not from them so it was an obivious attempt to obtain my banking details as supplied to EBay
Sorry in advance if this post is in wrong place was not sure where it should be


----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2014)

When I first joined EBay, several years ago, this happened to me. I was foolish enough to fall for it and next thing I knew, I had a four wheeler for sale which wasn't mine but was being sold under my account. Called EBay right away and had to close down my account for three days to get things straightened out.

This is called phishing and I have had it several times since then. Also they have tried on my Pay Pal account. Either ignore them entirely or send to EBay spoof.com. Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 10, 2014)

Before I open any "suspicious" e-mail, I will go into the Internet and do a "Search" about it. That's how I found out about scams and viruses, like the one e-mail I got a few times about a court date in California. I didn't open the attachment, but did look up the e-mail title on the Internet "Search". It was a scam or virus that people had been getting. 

Got a notification from Pay Pal that our acct. had possibly been used. Went into Pay Pal, changed our password and checked the credit card statement for a couple of months.......no activity. 

I have our e-mail setting at HIGH, so a lot of "uncertain" e-mail goes to Junk. I check our e-mail daily and delete most Junk mail that I don't recognize at all. I've even got e-mails from young girls asking for (you know what). I've shown them to my wife and then deleted them while she was watching. She has even got these types of e-mails in her e-mail. We have a four e-mail addresses, but only one is the main one.

I am extremely cautious when getting a "Like" request on Facebook or when I see unfamiliar e-mails! There are some people that I stay "Friends" with, but hide what they say b/c wife and I don't like what they say or sometimes foul language that is used.


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2014)

My favorite email scam was when I got a notification that child porn had been found on my computer and a warrant was being issued for my arrest.  However, I *could* dodge the bullet by paying an immediate fine, which would clear me with the Justice Department.  Sure....  

I occasionally get ones that tell me that my account at ______ bank has been locked and I need to email "correct" information back immediately to get my account unlocked.  Of course, I don't and never have had an account at that bank.   I check my credit report four times a year to make sure nobody has opened any accounts in my name.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 10, 2014)

if you don't know who sent it delete it


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2014)

jujube said:


> My favorite email scam was when I got a notification that child porn had been found on my computer and a warrant was being issued for my arrest.  However, I *could* dodge the bullet by paying an immediate fine, which would clear me with the Justice Department.  Sure....
> 
> I occasionally get ones that tell me that my account at ______ bank has been locked and I need to email "correct" information back immediately to get my account unlocked.  Of course, I don't and never have had an account at that bank.   I check my credit report four times a year to make sure nobody has opened any accounts in my name.



I got this same thing -- and I didn't even click on it.  A virus took over my computer and it took me a day and a half on the phone with Dell (I have a service contract) to get control of my computer back.  We had to wipe the hard drive and reinstall all the software.  Needless to say, I updated my antivirus stuff and added an anti-malware program.

Dell said a lot of people had gotten this, and that the powers that be were working on tracking them down.

I've also gotten calls purporting to be from Microsoft saying that something was wrong in my computer.  I called microsoft and of course it wasn't them.  I always report this stuff. 

I HATE this kind of stuff!!


----------



## Kadee (Dec 11, 2014)

The scammers who claim they are from Microsoft still phone us, we are on the do not call register we have hung up on them, tried being polite nothing works they are so persistent. now if the home phone rings I answer and if there is a silence I hang up 
We know people who were scammed by them and it cost arround $200 to fix


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2014)

Kadee46 said:


> The scammers who claim they are from Microsoft still phone us, we are on the do not call register we have hung up on them, tried being polite nothing works they are so persistent. now if the home phone rings I answer and if there is a silence I hang up
> We know people who were scammed by them and it cost arround $200 to fix



When I get a call like this, I tell them that I am really interested in what they are selling but I am late for an appointment, I then ask for their home phone number so that I could call them later tonight..They hang up!! nthego:


----------



## kcvet (Dec 11, 2014)

for me it was Windows techs calling to tell me my PC was infected. they wanted control of it to clean it up. Windows does not have techs who call customers so i knew what they were up. its a major scam. i made one guy so mad he hung up


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 11, 2014)

My rule of thumb is to NEVER respond online to a request for my password or account number or request for bank info.  Not ebay... not Paypal... no one.   I will pick up the phone and call.. or log into my account and check.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 11, 2014)

I get such emails all the time, from various people, paypal imitators used to be the worse, I used to forward them to the real companies securities department, now I don't open any of these emails notices and most go directly to my spam folder.  They can duplicate most any companies look to make their email look official, best to not use the links and just contact the companies directly via their website or phone info you are familiar with if you have any questions.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

I just now had a message that said there is a problem with one of my credit cards and to phone a number with info so they could get it straightened out. Stupid idiots, I don't use credit cards, only my bank card. Buyer beware.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 11, 2014)

the Internet is a spammers wet dream


----------



## Kadee (Dec 11, 2014)

It's just as well we are old and wise,and don't fall for these scams


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2014)

I report such phone call scams to the FCC and send them the number that showed up on my caller ID.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 11, 2014)

I have just received 4 emails form scammers claiming to be PayPal I sent one to PayPal and deleted the rest so they have obiviously got my email address from somewhere


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi, Kaydee, your post fits good where you put it. Welcome to the Forum.


----------

